# Cocoa and Shea butter substitute???



## Jerry S (Apr 2, 2010)

I want to make some really nice luxury soap.  I am going to use OO, CO, PO, Castor O. I do not have Cocoa Butter or Shea Butter. Does anyone know if these are available in a drugstore, or what may be a suitable substitute if any for these two “Butters” ?  I don’t want to wait for a mail order..
Jer


----------



## RoseMarie (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Jerry, I found 1 oz. tubes of cocoa butter at Walgreen drug store. It's like 1.35 a tube and is about as big around as a quarter I guess.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 2, 2010)

you can both at health stores, but they are spendy, i made great soap with those first oils, no cocoa or shea, til you get some of course! look into oilsbynature, they have shea for 17.50 for 5 lbs.


----------



## Jerry S (Apr 2, 2010)

*Shea and Cocoa substitues*

Thanks for the tips you 2. I have a Walgreens here in my little town but the health food store is forever away   I think I'll pop into town and get the Cocoa B..once I figure out how much I'm going to put in. Honor...I usually use OO and CO in most of my soaps and it makes nice soap but I wanted to do something a cut above my next batch...thanks for the tip on the Shea...I'm going to order some and Cocoa as well. 
Jer


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 2, 2010)

If you have a Sprouts grocery store nearby, they sell plain, unrefined cocoa butter in 2 oz tubs (at least they used to). That's what I used to use when I first started out. I order in bulk now.

IrishLass


----------



## ycartf (Apr 2, 2010)

I get 1lb tubs (I don't need much) of pure shea butter locally at an ethnic haircare supply place for $7.  It is pure, unrefined shea butter.  Check your ethnic hair supply store in your city (and try the biggest one).


----------



## kommon_sense (Apr 2, 2010)

Many health food stores (wholefoods, earthfare, etc.) and vitamin/supplement stores carry these items.  I've seen the hugo natural's shea butter for $10 for 4oz at the vitamin shoppe. That works out to $40/lb, whereas I've bought straight shea butter online for about $8/lb.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 3, 2010)

I only use 3-4 oz of special oils, like cocoa, shea or hemp to my 30 oz batches, it really adds nice qualites.
Did you find some???


----------



## Jerry S (Apr 4, 2010)

*Shea and Cocoa butter substitutes..*

Back to you Honor...yes, as RoseMarie mentioned I found the Cocoa Butter in one ounce capsules at Walgreens but when I looked at it the product looked pretty dried out, not that it really mattered since I was going to put it in soap.  But, I really couldn't bring myself to give them 1.70 for that. I never did find the Shea Butter. But as many mentioned by the rest of you all, I should really try the Health food stores and ethnic hair supply products...but the town that has that stuff is really far from me. Honor...I looked at oilsbynature and they have everything I need at pretty good prices even considering the shipping if I order it all in one shipment...I'm just going to use the oils I have on deck  to make my next batch..going heavy on the OO, Coconut oil, castor and Palm...for nice "luxury bars".   ....although they won't have exactly what I wanted to use....thats for the tips you all.... :wink: 
Jerry


----------

